# Nova



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Any one used the UK HMRC's new NOVA system to bring a vehicle from PT into the UK?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You need a Government Gateway Account to do it online, tax & duty only apply to "new" cars and cars that might not have paid VAT when bought


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm looking for someone who has been through this already.

I have a fine for not declaring NOVA (HMRC put it on the NOVA computer system for non Gateway holders) within 2 weeks on an old vehicle and the fine goes at £5 a day thus making the vehicle scrap. Tax to pay is zero. There are no contact numbers/help line/email.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

This is VAT helpline number 0300 200 3700 or from here +44 (0)2920 501 261 sounds like you've been caught out by this new requirement but it only applies if your intention was to matriculate car


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm looking for someone who has been through this already.

I have a fine for not declaring NOVA (HMRC put it on the NOVA computer system for non Gateway holders) within 2 weeks on an old vehicle and the fine goes at £5 a day thus making the vehicle scrap. Tax to pay is zero I'm looking for someone who has been through this already.

I have a fine for not declaring NOVA (HMRC put it on the NOVA computer system for non Gateway holders) within 2 weeks on an old vehicle and the fine goes at £5 a day thus making the vehicle scrap. Tax to pay is zero. There are no contact numbers/help line/email. . There are no contact numbers/help line/email. 

This is not a VAT problem as I have already tried this and it has been judged as "no tax to pay".


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

NOVA is all to do with VAT & duty, so then presumably the fine is for not notifying HMRC within the 14 days? i don't see how they can issue a fine without also supplying contact details? the only helplines listed are for VAT, they'll be few on here who will have used NOVA as we all do the import into Portugal, I'm only aware because I just helped someone take a car back to UK and matriculate and this 14 day seems a very new stipulation, here you have 6 months and everyone complains about Portuguese rules & regulations


----------

